# [ Résolu ] [ VFS ] Impossible de monter partition

## CedScred

Bonjour à tous  :Smile: ,

Je pensais en avoir pratiquement terminé avec l'installation de gentoo, mais voila le premier vrai problème que je ne parviens pas à comprendre :

J'en suis à la fin de l'installation. Après avoir installé grub, je redémarre et après avoir sélectionné l'image du noyeau à boot, j'ai ce message d'erreur :

```
Root-NFS : No NFS server available, givin up.

VFS : Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

VFS : Cannot open root device "sda5" or unknow-block (2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic : not syncing : VFS : Unable too mount root fs on unknow-block (2,0)

Pid : 1, comm : swapper Not tainted 2.6.34-gentoo-r6
```

C'est plutôt clair, mais ma partition root est pourtant bien sur sda5 ... Voici mon grub.conf :

```
# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 5

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r6

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r6 (rescue)

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda5 init=/bin/bb

# The next four lines are only if you dualboot with a Windows system.

# In this case, Windows is hosted on /dev/sda6.

#title Windows XP

#rootnoverify (hd0,5)

#makeactive

#chainloader +1

```

Puis un mount :

```
ubuntu / # mount

/dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

/dev on /dev type none (rw,bind)

/dev/sda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

/dev/sda6 on /home type ext4 (rw)
```

Je reste à votre disposition pour tout renseignement complémentaire  :Smile: 

Merci d'avance.Last edited by CedScred on Sat Sep 25, 2010 3:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## CedScred

 :Rolling Eyes:  Okay j'ai peut etre bien trouvé le problème ... je pensais avoir mis mes partitions en ext3 mais elles sont en ext4 et si je me souviens bien j'ai désactivé le support de l'ext4 ds la config du noyeau   :Very Happy: 

Je m'en vais recompiler et tester ça  :Smile: 

----------

## CedScred

Non, j'ai toujours le problème malgré une recompilation du noyeau avec le support ext 4  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

As-tu adapté ton /etc/fstab en conséquence ? Il demande de monter la partition en ext3...

----------

## CedScred

Bien vu, j'avais oublié   :Laughing:  mais j'ai encore et toujours le même problème   :Confused: 

or Unknow-block (2,0) ça veut dire quoi ?

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> As-tu adapté ton /etc/fstab en conséquence ? 

 

Lorsque la racine n'est pas encore montée, /etc/fstab est inaccessible, donc peu importe qu'il soit correct ou non à ce moment-là  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Il demande de monter la partition en ext3...

 

Non, il ne "demande" pas, il "affirme" : la commande "mount" utilisée seule donne l'état des partitions montées.

On en déduit que /dev/sda5 est bien en ext3 !  :Wink: 

@CedScred : as-tu activé les drivers LIBATA (==> /dev/sda5) ou bien utilises-tu toujours l'ancien (et obsolète) driver IDE (==> /dev/hda5) ?

----------

## ghoti

 *CedScred wrote:*   

> or Unknow-block (2,0) ça veut dire quoi ?

 

Ça correspond à /dev/fd0 (voir /usr/src/linux/Documentation/devices.txt  :Wink:  )

Le message signifie que, comme il ne trouvait pas /dev/sda5, il s'est dit que la racine était peut-être sur une disquette (floppy).

Il a essayé d'en trouver une mais sans succès, d'où panique.

----------

## CedScred

D'accord, merci pour les explications  :Smile: 

sda au lieu de hda, ca veut dire que mon disque dur est en sata ?

Voici la page de configuration, sata est sélectionné mais je ne trouve pas libata :

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/351/screenshotimb.png

----------

## ghoti

 *CedScred wrote:*   

> sda au lieu de hda, ca veut dire que mon disque dur est en sata ?

 

Pas nécessairement : la libata gère aussi bien le SATA que le PATA mais quelque soit le type d'interface, la désignation des périphériques est identique (sdxx).

Au fait : d'après ta capture d'écran, tu as apparemment bien sélectionné la libata !

("libata" c'est ce qui est couvert par l'option "Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers"; 

l'ancien driver IDE était couvert par "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)"  :Wink:   )

Cependant, il faudrait être certain que tu as choisi le pilote adéquat.

Pourrais-tu faire voir le résultat des deux commandes suivantes :

```
lspci

grep -i ata_ /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## CedScred

```

21:54:15 | cedric@cedric-laptop:~$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 04)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

01:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

01:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

01:01.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

01:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)

01:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6200/6400] (rev a1)

22:06:24 | cedric@cedric-laptop:~$ grep -i ata_ /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

```

```
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 04)
```

Ca voudrait dire que mon disque dur est IDE ? Et qu'il faut que je recompile avec pata au lieu de sata ?

Edit : Ah non, c'est ma carte son ><

Mais j'ai un portable et j'ai changé le disque dur il y a 2 ans et je ne sais plus si c'était un ide ou sata ...

----------

## ghoti

Vu ton matériel, les options nécessaires devraient être activées. Par contre, il y a peut-être un peu trop d'options ...

Théoriquement, l'ICH6 devrait supporter l'AHCI mais encore faut-il que ton BIOS soit "prévu pour" et que ton disque soit effectivement un SATA !

A vérifier dans la doc de ton laptop. (A propos, c'est quoi comme modèle ?)

L'identification et les caractéristiques complètes du disque peuvent être obtenues avec hdparm -I /dev/sda

Si l'AHCI n'est pas supporté, alors il faut se rabattre sur le ATA_PIIX (correspond à "Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support").

Ce pilote supporte à la fois le PATA (=IDE) et le SATA donc le type de disque importe peu puisque la notation est semblable pour les deux interfaces.

Tous les autres pilotes peuvent (devraient ?) être désactivés.

----------

## fb99

Comme te l'a dit ghoti, libata, gère le deux donc pas de problème.

Juste, question bête, si tu as recompilé le noyau tu n'as pas oublié de le recopier dans /boot, on ne sait jamais.

Sinon, comme apparement tu as les bons modules d'activés, juste à revoir l'histoire du AHCI, cela devrait fonctionner.Alors voilà des pistes que j'ai trouvé en cherchant avec ton erreur:

-soit c'était un oubli de driver, au pire tu peux toujours essayer de cocher [ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)] qui sait, ou bien démarrer avec un livecd, regarder avec dmesg, qu'est-qu'il charge et le mettre.

-soit c'était un bug, que la personne avait résolu soit en changer de versions du noyau, soit en enlevant le root=/dev/sda.. dans grub.conf

bon courage.

----------

## CedScred

Bonjour à vous  :Smile: ,

Mon portable est un Asus Z9200 si j'en crois l'étiquette collée en dessous mais lorsque je regarde sur internet les spécifications de ce modèle, c'est rarement pareil que le mien. Dans mes souvenirs, je pense que j'avais finis par conclure que c'était un A6VC.

Edit : Non, c'est un A6VC d'après dmesg  :Smile: 

hdparm -I /dev/sda me renvoit :

```
ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       ST9160821A                              

   Serial Number:      5MACTAVQ

   Firmware Revision:  3.ALE  

Standards:

   Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2 

   Supported: 6 5 4 

```

C'est donc bien un disque IDE.

Et dmesg (trop utile  :Laughing: ) me dit que le noyeau charge ata_piix si je comprends bien :

```
[    0.295087] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    0.295105]   alloc irq_desc for 18 on node -1

[    0.295108]   alloc kstat_irqs on node -1

[    0.295116] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.295163] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.295329] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

[    0.304034] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.304147] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.306380] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14

[    0.306383] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15

[    0.492742] ata1.00: ATA-6: ST9160821A,  3.ALE, max UDMA/100

[    0.492747] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

[    0.492791] ata1.01: ATAPI: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L532U, AS04, max UDMA/33

[    0.508843] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.576131] ata1.01: configured for UDMA/33
```

Oui, je l'avais bien copié dans /boot ^^, donc je recompile avec juste ata_piix et je vous dis quoi.

Encore merci à vous pour l'attention portée à mon problème  :Wink:  (Puis pour les explications, ca m'a permis d'apprendre pas mal de choses)

----------

## CedScred

Non, ca passe toujours pas.

J'ai modifié les options de configuration du noyeau  pour yactiver seulement ATA_PIIX :

```
# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

```

Puis j'ai bien copié le noyeau dans boot.

Une question me vient à l'esprit ... La partition sur laquelle est montée / doit être primaire ?    :Mad: 

----------

## CedScred

Bon ben je vais tout recommencer pour essayer ca ...

Mais le problème c'est qu'il m'aurait fallut plus de 4 partitions principales alors  :Sad:  va falloir que je fasse de la /boot une étendue.

Edit : Ah non, je viens de lire que "Linux est moins gêné par cette limite, car il n'a pas besoin d'une partition primaire pour être installé, et peut se contenter de lecteurs logiques.".

----------

## CedScred

Comment puis-je être certain que ma partition /dev/sda5 est bien en ext4 et pas en ext3 ? J'en suis pratiquement certain, cat /proc/mounts me le dit mais je me disais que c'était peut etre parce que j'ai mis ext4 dans fstab ... Et qu'il arriverait malgré tout à la monter avec ubuntu mais que ca passe pas avec gentoo ... Parce que dans le mtab de l'environnement gentoo, qd je chroot, c'est la que le mount me dis que la partition /dev/sda5 est en ext3 ... Mais le mount dans ubuntu me dit qu'elle est en ext4.

----------

## fb99

exact je confirme, 

essaye quand même d'activer le support déprécier ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED).

sinon as-tu:

-essayer de changer de noyau, en liens avec ce que j'avais lu avais un "bug" ou de ne pas mettre  root=/dev/sda3 dans grub.conf, pour voir si cela boot, cela correspondrait au bug.

-quand tu es sur grub tapes c pour console je crois et là tu peux vérifier si ta partition est reconnu.

-enfin, sur la doc anglaise il recommande quand tu install grub en manuel (root(hd0,0) setup(hd0)) de le lancer ainsi: 

```
grub --no-floppy
```

-sinon j'avais jamais vu mais il peut y avoir grub d'installer en automatique, quand tu es chrooter: 

```
# grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab

# grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
```

bon courage

[EDIT]: parce que sinon je trouve bizarre qu'il essaye le NFS (Network File System), est-ce un serveur samba ou autre

----------

## salamandrix

 *Quote:*   

> title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r6 
> 
>  # Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located 
> 
>  root (hd0,0) 
> ...

 

Cela ne devrait pas être plutôt :

 *Quote:*   

> root (hd0,4)

 

 :Question:  si la racine est sda5 (à moins qu'il y ait une partition pour /boot)

----------

## fb99

 *CedScred wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1er post 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## salamandrix

oups, je suis vraiment pas du matin... J'ai loupé cette ligne   :Embarassed: 

----------

## CedScred

Oui, merci j'essaye tout ça de suite.

----------

## CedScred

Sans l'option root=, le message d'erreur est 

```
VFS : Cannot open root device "(Null)" or unknow-block (2,0) 
```

Dommage ^^, pour grub non, c me donne Error 27: Unrecognized command, sinon il y a peut etre parttype PART TYPE mais j'ai eu beau tenter parttype (hd0,4) il me dit

```
grub> parttype (hd0,4)

Error 23: Error while parsing number
```

Bref, je vais tenter l'install automatique de grub et si ca ne fonctionne pas j'essayerai avec un autre noyeau ...

Merci encore   :Wink: 

----------

## CedScred

Avec l'install automatique de grub c'est exactement pareil.

Et selon parted, ma partition est bien en ext4 :

```
Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags

 1      32,3kB  41,1MB  41,1MB  primary   ext2            boot

 2      41,1MB  584MB   543MB   primary   linux-swap(v1)

 3      584MB   108GB   107GB   extended

 5      584MB   15,6GB  15,0GB  logical   ext4

 6      22,1GB  108GB   85,9GB  logical   ext4

 4      108GB   123GB   15,0GB  primary   ext4

```

Avant d'essayer un autre noyau je vais essayer avec ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED).

PS : pour le NFS, non c'est juste que qd j'étais pas sur, je laissais comme c'était  :Laughing: . Merci de me l'avoir fait remarquer, je l'ai enlevé.

----------

## CedScred

Non, malgré ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED) activé, toujours cette erreur.

J'essayerais bien un autre noyau mais j'ai tendance à penser que le problème doit venir de moi  :Cool:  Je pense que j'ai du faire quelque chose de travers ... Je vais continuer mes recherches en espérant que ma ténacité payera  :Laughing:  Puis sinon je me résoudrai à en essayer un autre, mais de toute façon j'ai appris un paquet de chose grâce a ce problème donc ça me dérange pas vraiment ^^

----------

## fb99

bizarre parce que sur ton premier post, la commande mount indique que / est monté en ext3. Cela me parait bizarre, essaye de vérifier ta partition #fsck.ext4 /dev/sda3

sinon tu essayes d'aller dans grub au démarrage en pressant "c" (je crois)

ensuite tape read (hd0, <tab>

```
grub> read (hd0,

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 2,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 3,  Filesystem type is xfs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 4,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82

   Partition num: 5,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 6,  Filesystem type is reiserfs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 7,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 8,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 9,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x83
```

déjà voir s'il l'a reconnait. après éventuellement read (hd0,0)/ <tab> ou read (hd0,3).

En dernier recours essaye un autre bootloader par ex. lilo.

ou pour éliminer définitivement le problème de driver, mais tout les options concernant les support ATA, SATA. et il faut les mettre en dure ainsi que ceux de ton FS (ext3, ext4) sinon il n'arrive pas à booter.

bon courage ++

c'est bien de le prendre avec philosophie.   :Wink:  [/code]

[EDIT]: maintenant que tu n'as plus que le support IDE, je me demande si ton disque n'est pas repasser en hda (root=/dev/hda3) ? essaye sans redémarrer à chaque fois de modifier grub avec e pour edit et b pour booter une fois que tu as éditer

----------

## CedScred

La commande, mount je l'avais lancée après le chroot sur gentoo, mais sous ubuntu c'est de l'ext 4.

```
14:19:15 | cedric@cedric-laptop:~$ sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda5

[sudo] password for cedric: 

e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)

root: clean, 262312/913920 files, 885501/3662109 blocks

14:19:26 | cedric@cedric-laptop:~$ sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sda5

e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010)

root: clean, 262312/913920 files, 885501/3662109 blocks

```

 :Cool:  mais j'ai lu que l'ext4 était de l'ext3 ?

Ah okay c au démarrage, j'avais pas compris comme ça ^^

Merci pour toutes ces bonnes idées, j'essaye.

----------

## CedScred

Lorsque je tape read (hd0,5) ou meme n'importe quel autre partition, il me dit "Error while parsing number".

Et dans la liste pour l'auto-complétion, le système de fichier de la swap est inconnu et pour tout les autres, c'est ext2fs 0x83 ... Mais je pense pas qu'il fasse la différence si ? Parce que 83 dans fdisk c'est le type Linux.

Ok, jvais tenter hda, puis lilo.

EDIT : Non hda ne fonctionne pas, mais grub supporte l'auto-complétion et pourtant quand je fais tab il me met une erreur. Puis dans le message d'erreur au moment d'essayer de monter /dev/sda5, il est mis "Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions: " et pourtant, pas de liste des partitions disponibles alors que j'ai vu le même message d'erreur pour d'autres personnes où les partitions étaient listées ... Donc ça doit bien être un problème de pilote non ? Je vais essayer d'ajouter tous les drivers comme tu disais.

----------

## CedScred

Je viens de découvrir lshw qui confirme que le bon pilote est pourtant bien ata_piix

```

*-ide

             description: IDE interface

             product: 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller

             vendor: Intel Corporation

             physical id: 1f.1

             bus info: pci@0000:00:1f.1

             logical name: scsi0

             version: 04

             width: 32 bits

             clock: 33MHz

             capabilities: ide bus_master emulated

             configuration: driver=ata_piix latency=0

             resources: irq:18 ioport:1f0(size=8) ioport:3f6 ioport:170(size=8) ioport:376 ioport:ffa0(size=16)

           *-disk

                description: ATA Disk

                product: ST9160821A

                vendor: Seagate

                physical id: 0.0.0

                bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/sda

                version: n/a

                serial: 5MACTAVQ

                size: 149GiB (160GB)

[b]             capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos[/b]

                configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=d53d826f

              *-volume:0

                   description: Linux filesystem partition

                   vendor: Linux

                   physical id: 1

                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,1

                   logical name: /dev/sda1

                   logical name: /mnt/gentoo/boot

                   version: 1.0

                   serial: 80d339f6-58d6-4e86-8e9b-82944de95d37

                   size: 39MiB

                   capacity: 39MiB

                   capabilities: primary bootable extended_attributes ext2 initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=ext2 label=boot modified=2010-09-24 14:56:38 mount.fstype=ext2 mount.options=rw,relatime,errors=continue mounted=2010-09-19 10:37:49 state=mounted

              *-volume:1

                   description: Linux swap volume

                   physical id: 2

                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,2

                   logical name: /dev/sda2

                   version: 1

                   serial: 7d235797-4f35-4a2d-9a4c-d5239c8e3545

                   size: 517MiB

                   capacity: 517MiB

                   capabilities: primary nofs swap initialized

                   configuration: filesystem=swap pagesize=4096

              *-volume:2

                   description: Extended partition

                   physical id: 3

                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,3

                   logical name: /dev/sda3

                   size: 100GiB

                   capacity: 100GiB

                   capabilities: primary extended partitioned partitioned:extended

                 *-logicalvolume:0

                      description: Linux filesystem partition

                      physical id: 5

                      logical name: /dev/sda5

                      logical name: /mnt/gentoo

                      capacity: 13GiB

                      configuration: mount.fstype=ext4 mount.options=rw,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered state=mounted

                 *-logicalvolume:1

                      description: Linux filesystem partition

                      physical id: 6

                      logical name: /dev/sda6

                      capacity: 79GiB

              *-volume:3

                   description: EXT4 volume

                   vendor: Linux

                   physical id: 4

                   bus info: scsi@0:0.0.0,4

                   logical name: /dev/sda4

                   logical name: /

                   version: 1.0

                   serial: ebe35c61-ae1a-4c85-a9f9-f53305b2dc4b

                   size: 13GiB

                   capacity: 13GiB

                   capabilities: primary journaled extended_attributes large_files huge_files dir_nlink recover extents ext4 ext2 initialized

                   configuration: created=2010-09-21 12:27:58 filesystem=ext4 lastmountpoint=/�����\�H����V��pJ�h ��h/�dJ�!�0��0���\��J�J�]k modified=2010-09-21 12:36:25 mount.fstype=ext4 mount.options=rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,barrier=1,data=ordered mounted=2010-09-24 14:48:02 state=mounted

```

Désolé pour la place que ca prend mais il y a peut être des choses qui pourraient servir.

Capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos, c'est normal ?

Je viens quand même de recompiler avec plus de pilotes, je reboot pour voir.

----------

## fb99

éclaire-moi sur un point:

/dev/sda1 -> /boot

/dev/sda2 -> /swap

/dev/sda3 -> extended

/dev/sda4 -> ??? indiqué comme / dans ton exemple précédent

/dev/sda5 -> ??? c'est bien ça ton / indiqué comme /mnt/gentoo donc serait ton point de montage pour le chroot

/dev/sda6 -> /home

----------

## CedScred

Oui, c'est ca, la 4 c'est / de ubuntu et la 5 / de gentoo.

----------

## fb99

on reprend depuis le début.

- tu as un disque ide qui fonctionne avec le driver ata_piix. (à mon avis sata_piix devrait aussi joué mais bon, puisque tout est émulé)

- tu as configurer ton noyau ou tu as mis et les FS (ext...) et les drivers (ata.) en dur, pas en modules.

- lorsque tu es dans grub (presser e ou c ou démarrage de grub) arrives-tu à lire tes partitions avec read (hd0,1)/<tab> .... read (hd0,4)/<tab>

- comme on est sur de la partition et du driver, d'après ce que dis ghoti si tu n'active pas le libata, il te faut mettre root=/dev/hda5. (mais bon bizarre que   depuis bubuntu il te le montes.

> point à élucider:

- comme te l'avais demander ghoti as-tu vérifier s'il supportait l'AHCI ou si tu pouvais l'activer dans le BIOS.

- comment tu te boote sur ubuntu ? tu as un grub dans un grub (j'espère pas), tu lances bien tout depuis le même.

- avais-tu essayé en stupidement tout activant ?

- as-tu essayé en changeant de noyau ?

- quelle est ta configuration habituelle (grep -i ata_ /usr/src/linux/.config) ?

désolé de ne pas pouvoir mieux t'aider

----------

## fb99

Je viens de trouver ça, on ne sait jamais.

essaye d'activer SMP dans ton noyau https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-473695-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-unknownblock+0+0.html.

sinon je ne vois vraiment pas, peut-être le problème vient d'ailleur tu as oublier d'activer quelque choses sur ta carte mère, des fois vouloir mettre le minimum, enlève ce qui est  utile.

-si tu souhaite vraiment utiliser grub, essaye de compiler ton noyau avec genkernel (il fait automatiquemen, google est ton amis) et tu verras, si le problème est dans la config du noyau.

----------

## ghoti

 *CedScred wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Root-NFS : No NFS server available, givin up.
> 
> ...

 

Serait-il possible de voir les lignes (disons, un dizaine) affichées AVANT cette portion de message ?

Il est fort probable qu'elles apporteront des indices supplémentaires ...

----------

## CedScred

Oui, ben justement, après que tu m'aies parlé de la libata, je suis allé voir http://gentoofr.org/libATA.html et il parlait d'activer SCSI et c'est ce qu'il me manquait  :Smile: 

Donc voila, plus de problème  :Laughing: , merci à tous les deux !

----------

